# Is there duty free between Knock Airport and London -Gatwick



## LNR (2 Apr 2008)

Just wondering if there is duty-free between these two airports. Looking for toys especially. I know you can get alcohol and perfumes but what about toys.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (2 Apr 2008)

i believe there is no duty free when flying to any airport within the EU


----------



## shesells (2 Apr 2008)

There may be toys available but toys were never tax free anyway so yes you can buy some (limited selection of) toys but don't expect any bargains.


----------



## mathepac (2 Apr 2008)

LNR said:


> ... I know you can get alcohol and perfumes ...


But they won't be duty free


----------



## kilomike (2 Apr 2008)

LNR said:


> Just wondering if there is duty-free between these two airports. Looking for toys especially. I know you can get alcohol and perfumes but what about toys.


 
Unfortunately you must be travelling to a destination outside the EU to avail of duty free .


----------



## Guest120 (2 Apr 2008)

kilomike said:


> Unfortunately you must be travelling to a destination outside the EU to avail of duty free .


Not strictly the case, the Canary Islands and Gibraltar are within the EU yet duty free purchases can be made when travelling to them from another EU country. A small exception but one none the less to take note of especially given the popularity of the later. (obviously not relevant to the OP but worth posting up)


----------



## Marcecie (2 Apr 2008)

No duty free between Knock and UK and there is only a small shop at Knock airport so toys are very limited


----------



## GoldCircle (3 Apr 2008)

Bluetonic said:


> the Canary Islands and Gibraltar are within the EU yet duty free purchases can be made when travelling to them from another EU country.


 
There quite a number of duty free zones of EU member states - skiers will be familiar with Livigno in northern Italy. Duty free is possible there also, customs are based at the end of the valley.


----------



## Guest120 (3 Apr 2008)

GoldCircle said:


> While you can purchase duty free on the way to the Canaries/Gib , it is is not the case that they are within the EU



They are within the EU, just not the EU tax area, because of their remoteness from their member states the EU have granted that local councils can dictate customs and trade policies, fiscal policy, free zones, etc. Otherwise they follow the laws of their member states *and* EU law.

In summary they are very much within the EU.

e.g. http://europa.eu/abc/european_countries/eu_members/spain/index_en.htm


----------



## stir crazy (3 Apr 2008)

An earlier poster was correct about Knock Airport having a tiny Duty Free area by the way. The only Duty Free items for sale there are hard booze and cigarettes in a tiny room. Nothing else.



Bluetonic said:


> They are within the EU, just not the EU tax area, because of their remoteness from their member states the EU have granted that local councils can dictate customs and trade policies, fiscal policy, free zones, etc. Otherwise they follow the laws of their member states *and* EU law.
> 
> In summary they are very much within the EU.



sounds like we should get one of our own established for Donegal  

Is the Isle of Man not similarly duty free because its outside the EU, by the way ? Is it fairly cheap/possible to get a ferry over there and back from Dublin ?


----------



## Guest120 (3 Apr 2008)

stir crazy said:


> Is it fairly cheap/possible to get a ferry over there and back from Dublin ?



Not sure of your other questions but just love the way you through this in at the end.

These lads go from Dublin www.steam-packet.com

Watch out for the cat o' nine tails, ouch!


----------



## GoldCircle (5 Apr 2008)

I stand corrected - this link gives a much better overview of the EU and extra-EU status of the territories of various european countries.


----------

